# [EVDL] Saw a Leaf today



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Today I saw a Leaf about 1km from my house (Mississauga, Ontario).

This is remarkable because it is the first commercially available
electric car I have ever seen on the road.

Nissan only sold 40 Leafs in Canada in 2011, and has 600 allocated for
Canada in 2012 so they are only slightly more abundant than unicorns.

-- 
*Paul Wujek* <[email protected]>
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120405/bf32d220/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think they're making better headway in the US southeast. I saw 6
Leaf's recharging at Qualcom's offices in Raleigh yesterday and my
boss (in Durham NC) bought a volt a month ago. He says he's used
about 1.5 gallons of gas since then and Duke Power is putting a fast
charger in his house.

sean



> Paul Wujek <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Today I saw a Leaf about 1km from my house (Mississauga, Ontario).
> >
> > This is remarkable because it is the first commercially available
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Great that they are spreading to other areas.
I can't go to work without spotting a handful
of Leafs each way unless I go at a real crazy hour. 
But yeah, that is Silicon Valley.
Actually, at *this* moment I can't see any EVs
due to the fact that I am traveling and India
has many cars but very few EVs.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Paul Wujek
Sent: Thursday, April 05, 2012 9:27 PM
To: EV
Subject: [EVDL] Saw a Leaf today

Today I saw a Leaf about 1km from my house (Mississauga, Ontario).

This is remarkable because it is the first commercially available
electric car I have ever seen on the road.

Nissan only sold 40 Leafs in Canada in 2011, and has 600 allocated for
Canada in 2012 so they are only slightly more abundant than unicorns.

--
*Paul Wujek* <[email protected]>
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120405/bf32d220/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Great that they are spreading to other areas.
> > I can't go to work without spotting a handful
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Corbin,
Of course, who would expect an old Bug to be so advanced ;-)
I used to have a white S10 that was converted to EV.
I did not drive in the carpool lane much because I hate
driving in traffic and if I can choose will usually get on the
road at a time that most traffic has already arrived, but the 
white stickers on the white truck were not very distinguishable,
I think it was more the "ELEK-TRUCK" on the tailgate that gave 
people a clue when I was in the carpool lane... 
Next month I will again start driving a white EV truck so we'll
see how the response will be this time - it is an even older
model, I used to have a 1994 and this is a 1989...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of corbin dunn
Sent: Friday, April 06, 2012 5:08 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saw a Leaf today




> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Great that they are spreading to other areas.
> > I can't go to work without spotting a handful of Leafs each way unless
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats classic!!! EV Beetle solo in the carpool lane.... who would know ;-)
Maybe the only thing that would be funnier is an EV Pinto ;-P

But we don't have carpool lanes in Alaska ;-)

Mike



> corbin dunn <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> > On Apr 5, 2012, at 10:36 AM, Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Back on topic though. Some folks in the Alaska EVA group have called the
Anchorage Nissan Dealership (which I have been meaning to do) and they said
they cannot get and will not get any Leaf's here. Think I need to go lay
some 10.5" double black Pinto stripes in their parking lot, heh heh!!!

Mike



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Thats classic!!! EV Beetle solo in the carpool lane.... who would know
> > ;-) Maybe the only thing that would be funnier is an EV Pinto ;-P
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

... maybe a facebook flash mob is in order for all Nissan dealerships....
Someone set it up... I'd join and be there!



> Mike Willmon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Back on topic though. Some folks in the Alaska EVA group have called the
> > Anchorage Nissan Dealership (which I have been meaning to do) and they said
> ...


----------

